# كتاب العمل في الاماكن المحصورة - قواعد الممارسات السليمة - تاليف "محمد فؤاد " خليفة بني عو



## tomasz (9 مايو 2012)

*كتاب العمل في الاماكن المحصورة - قواعد الممارسات السليمة - تاليف "محمد فؤاد " خليفة بني عواد و غسان*

كتاب العمل في الاماكن المحصورة - قواعد الممارسات السليمة - تاليف "محمد فؤاد " خليفة بني عواد و غسان فركوم

كتاب العمل في الاماكن المحصورة - قواعد الممارسات السليمة


تاليف "محمد فؤاد " خليفة بني عواد و غسان فركوم

تم تأليف هذا الكتاب عام 1998 في شهر أيلول

المقدمة

تتسبب حوادث الناجمة عن الدخول إلى الاماكن المحصورة بإصابات خطيرة وقد تؤدي إلى الوفاة , ويتسبب جو المكان بإصابتين قاتلنيت من أصل ثلال إصابات خطيرة تقع في الاماكن المحصورة , فيما تشكل عوامل أخرى مثل الإحتجاز في هذه الاماكن او الغنهيارات او الإصابات بالصدمة الكهربائية أسبابا إضافية للإصابات الاخرى

ولمتابعة هذا الموضوع الذهاب إلى الرابط التالي http://adf.ly/8IK5M


----------



## korba (17 مايو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على مشاركة هذا الكتاب المميز


----------



## الماسة الحساسة (26 مايو 2012)

شكرااااا لك على الكتاب القيم والمفيد جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## رمزة الزبير (26 مايو 2012)

أرجو تنزيله على رابط أخر فالرابط لا يعمل لدي.


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (4 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## بيكو منص (6 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً على مشاركة هذا الكتاب المميزبارك الله فيك


----------



## أكرم دريب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أرجوا أن تساعدوني لتحميل كتاب الدخول الى الأماكن المحصورة للإستاذ / محمد فؤاد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز
فهذا كتاب هام للأخ الغالي فؤاد
تحياتي لك وله


----------



## ابوماجد1010 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

ياريت يتم تحميلة مرة اخرى 
الرابط السابق يفيد بعدم وجوده 
ولكم صادق الود والاحترام


----------

